# Logan 9B28-1



## Z2V (Sep 23, 2017)

Hello 
I am looking at this lathe on a sale ad. The pics the seller posted are far, far from what I would post if I were trying to sell something. Waiting on his response for additional info , can anybody give my pros and cons of this model? Best I could tell it had 1/2 hp motor and that's about it. It's about 175 miles one way to look at it.
This is a pic posted.
Thanks 
Jeff


----------



## eeler1 (Sep 25, 2017)

I have the 9b 17, which is the short bed version.  Only downside is the 3/4" hole thru the spindle, if you do larger work, it's kind of a hassle.  These machines are stout, and can do really nice work.  You didn't mention price, but here in NorCal I paid $1000 for a pristine 17" version with a little bit of tooling.  Best deal I ever made.


----------



## Z2V (Sep 25, 2017)

$1200 seems to stick in my head but it's no longer listed so in the morning I think I'll just order a new lathe from Precision Matthews. I sold my Craftsman 07301 yesterday so I have an empty spot in the garage that needs to be filled.
Thanks for the info
Jeff


----------

